# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  George Sampson Joins Emmerdale

## binky321

Britain's Got Talent winner George Sampson is set to make a guest appearance in Emmerdale.
He shot to fame at the age of 14 after winning the second series of the popular ITV show with a dance to a remix of classic song Singin' in the Rain.

He will appear in four episodes and will be seen on screen at the end of February.

George said: "Iâm really excited to play a guest part in Emmerdale. The cast and crew have been really friendly and the village is a spectacular place to be. Itâs such an iconic show and itâs brilliant to be able to be a part of it".

http://www.itv.com/emmerdale

----------

tammyy2j (14-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

A new friend for Belle or Lachlan or Gaby

----------


## Perdita

> A new friend for Belle or Lachlan or Gaby


CanÂ´t be a close friend as he only makes a guest appearance ... but maybe he comes back for a longer spell.  I liked him in Waterloo Road  :Smile:

----------


## Telly Watcher

I'm about 99+% sure that I've worked out the cameo storyline with actor George Sampson (GS). I got the idea on 2nd February. There were various "not this" spoiler posts from a very reliable and knowing "insider" on another forum. So many "not this" clues can only lead to one "so it's this" option for someone very focussed and tuned-in like me.

I usually post options here on soapboards for when I'm not sure (like, who ratted to the SS about Rhona's/Paddy's shaky marital relationship. Was it Pearl/Tess/Aaron?).

But this time, there are really no options.

The GS character is not somebody I would ever have before thought here to bring on-board to Emmerdale right now but I can see and understand the storyliners about why and now when  the present Aaron/Robert storyline (RobRon) is considered. What I couldn't work out was just how this GS character could ever meet Aaron but there's been a new spoiler now which suggests that Aaron and GS seem to meet completely at random.

In a way, I'm really surprised about the GS character but I'm angry too because Aaron will be messed up more over this and Robert will be shown as bad too. I really do think that this will delay Robert and Aaron being in a happy relationship but I really do hope that they will have brighter days in a while.

I am just bursting to tell soapboards readers about this storyline but I don't think this is remotely possible right now. Soapboards is a open public forum and I really don't want to be the first one to publically break an Emmerdale big secret worldwide.

All I can say to the Emmerdale team is that I really do reckon I'm the first to have worked it out without official spoilers.

On a personal basis, I had two massive brain seizures a while back and, since then, everyone has always said about how I see everything very differently to others but when I connect things and tell them, everyone always says something like "Oh. I never thought of that before but you're right." Well, this is yet another one of those times.

If I posted one special word here on soapboards then everyone would really get what I mean and the "secret" Emmerdale storyline would become public.

I know that the Emmerdale team work really hard and all together to make us all the really great TV programme which Emmerdale really is. This is really why I cannot say the "one special word".

I only really post here right now so my thoughts are public and dated and timed. When the "Reveal" episode is aired later this February then everyone reading my post here today will know what I mean right now.

"One ring [a friendly guy] to bring them all and in the darkness bind them."
_Lord of the Rings_
J.R.R. Tolkien
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Ring

----------

JessicaMad (04-02-2016)

----------


## Telly Watcher

Britain's Got Talent winner George Sampson has shared some early gossip on his Emmerdale role, revealing that he'll be playing a part in Aaron Livesy's ongoing storyline.


Â©  Mike Marsland/WireImage
George Sampson

Show bosses recently announced that Sampson was joining the cast for a four-episode guest stint, but they kept fans guessing by declining to reveal any further details.

With Sampson's first episodes airing next week, some new teasers can now finally be shared. Digital Spy can confirm that he'll be playing a young character called Ryan, who'll be appearing in scenes with popular pair Aaron Livesy and Robert Sugden.

Aaron (Danny Miller) is currently at a low ebb after confiding in his loved ones about how he was raped by his father Gordon from the age of 8. But as for the role that Ryan could play in the story, viewers will have to wait and see.

Speaking about his character for the first time, Sampson commented: "Ryan is a lads' lad. He's a local guy who just wants to intervene in people's business. Where he can get what he wants in a certain situation, he will do so.

"We're keeping everything else quiet for now, but people can probably try to use their imaginations."

He continued: "It's been really easy to work with the cast. But to be fair, I kind of knew that already. I've done other jobs where it's come up in conversation with wardrobe and make-up teams that ​Emmerdale​ is a great place to work, so I always thought that it'd be easy to get to know everyone. 

"I already knew some people. I play football with Danny quite a bit, so I knew I'd be alright. I think Danny's got a really good part. He's got a challenging role and he plays it absolutely brilliantly. After doing scenes with him and seeing how good he is in those, it's just echoed what I knew anyway."

Now 22, Sampson first rose to fame in 2008 when he won the second series of Britain's Got Talent with a streetdance routine at the age of 14. He's since found success as an actor too, but that didn't stop him from feeling nervous about joining the soap world.

He laughed: "My first day at Emmerdale was manic because this is nothing like I've ever done before. There are four different filming units and people working here, there and everywhere. I got all of these different scripts and call sheets through the post, but I had no idea what was going on so I panicked a bit! But I made sense of it eventually.

"I was crazy nervous, because I didn't understand the scale of things. I saw the size of the building and asked how many shows were made here, but they said: 'Oh, it's just Emmerdale'. I thought: 'Oh my God, this is massive!' I was trying to soak it all in - and I'm getting there!"

At least Sampson could rely on one thing - he already knew the characters and storylines inside out.

"I do watch Emmerdale, it's one of the only shows that I watch," he explained. "I try not to watch TV at all. If I've got time to watch TV, then I'm not doing enough - that's how my mum always raised me. 

"But I was with a girlfriend for a year and a half and I used to see her most days. Every time I went round, I had to shut up for half an hour to watch Emmerdale. 

"You get so soaked into it and it's even weirder when you know the people in real life, but you're still getting invested into their character lives. You literally want to shout at the TV and help them!"

By Daniel Kilkelly, Digital Spy
http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emme...ne-with-aaron/

----------


## Telly Watcher

ITV Video Preview

When Ryan makes a deal with Robert, could he be dancing with the devil?

George Sampson tells a little about his special guest role.

"Dancing with danger - George Sampson", 1m 31s
http://www.itv.com/emmerdale/extras/...george-sampson

----------


## lizann

is he a victim of gordon or hired by robert to lie he is

----------


## binky321

It looks like he's a set up, as in that preview on the Emmerdale website Aaron interrupts him & Robert talking suspiciously plus George Sampson is only supposed to be in 4 episodes I believe.

----------


## Perdita

> It looks like he's a set up, as in that preview on the Emmerdale website Aaron interrupts him & Robert talking suspiciously plus George Sampson is only supposed to be in 4 episodes I believe.


  Yes, guest stint for 4 episodes 

He will appear in four episodes and will be seen on screen at the end of February.

----------


## Telly Watcher

> I'm about 99+% sure that I've worked out the cameo storyline with actor George Sampson (GS). I got the idea on 2nd February. There were various "not this" spoiler posts from a very reliable and knowing "insider" on another forum. So many "not this" clues can only lead to one "so it's this" option for someone very focussed and tuned-in like me.
> 
> I usually post options here on soapboards for when I'm not sure (like, who ratted to the SS about Rhona's/Paddy's shaky marital relationship. Was it Pearl/Tess/Aaron?).
> 
> But this time, there are really no options.
> 
> The GS character is not somebody I would ever have before thought here to bring on-board to Emmerdale right now but I can see and understand the storyliners about why and now when the present Aaron/Robert storyline (RobRon) is considered. What I couldn't work out was just how this GS character could ever meet Aaron but there's been a new spoiler now which suggests that Aaron and GS seem to meet completely at random.
> 
> In a way, I'm really surprised about the GS character but I'm angry too because Aaron will be messed up more over this and Robert will be shown as bad too. I really do think that this will delay Robert and Aaron being in a happy relationship but I really do hope that they will have brighter days in a while.
> ...


I suppose I should explain what I meant earlier but just couldn't tell. Oh how much I wanted to tell here really but the storyline was clearly so secret at the time that I just didn't want to be the first worldwide to give the secret away early. I really had realised the role of George Sampson's character too early though, the real question was about when to tell?




> The GS character is not somebody I would ever have before thought here to bring on-board to Emmerdale right now but I can see and understand the storyliners about why and now when the present Aaron/Robert storyline (RobRon) is considered. What I couldn't work out was just how this GS character could ever meet Aaron but there's been a new spoiler now which suggests that Aaron and GS seem to meet completely at random.


There was no evidence that the GS character was someone from the past from Emmerdale. The GS character was most likely to be a random chancer who Aaron had never met and was about to enter his life from out-of-the-blue (through dodgy Robert).




> In a way, I'm really surprised about the GS character but I'm angry too because Aaron will be messed up more over this and Robert will be shown as bad too. I really do think that this will delay Robert and Aaron being in a happy relationship but I really do hope that they will have brighter days in a while.


What really surprised me was that [always previously smart-guy for me?] Robert would be such an idiot to do what he did [set-up a dodgy witness]. Of course, Aaron would take this to mean that Aaron might be seen as a liar and untruthful, even mental. I thought that Aaron would then see Robert as untrustworthy and not suitable as a close personal guy. I was angry too, because Robert had lately been so "nice" to Aaron and others in Emmerdale, but here we were, about to see "dodgy nasty" Robert again. However, I did always believe that afterwards Aaron and Robert would reconcile somehow and get together "in a while".




> If I posted one special word here on soapboards then everyone would really get what I mean and the "secret" Emmerdale storyline would become public.


Of course, the "one special word" was "witness". I deliberately used it several times since then in picture captions under later weekly spoilers. I always have the final say in what the picture captions are for when I post the weekly spoilers from DS. I tried everytime to make sure that the word "witness" was under the image of Ryan (George Sampson) when I got the chance for fun early on, even when DS didn't go into that level of detail!




> "One ring [a friendly guy] to bring them all and in the darkness bind them."
> Lord of the Rings
> J.R.R. Tolkien
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Ring


This was a joke riddle just to tease really. Just another of my fun and odd connections. The "One ring [a friendly guy]" was always Robert, of course. Robert was always going to be the one [ring!] to bring Aaron and GS character together and  "in the [Aaron's] darkness bind them". Robert even now still seems to have that pesky Home Farm Chrissie ring on at the moment. But this "One ring" seems to be soon cast into the destructive flames of history! Time seems certain to tell on this, trust me! Haha!

----------


## Telly Watcher

Today there has been an Internet article from the Daily Star which appears to say that George Sampson [Emmerdale's Ryan] has been talking about the outcome of Gordon Livesy's trial?

First off, the character of Ryan is known by every Emmerdale TV viewer to be an unconvincing and easily-bought liar.

Second off, it seems to me very unlikely that actor George Sampson (GS) would definitely end any future Emmerdale (or other acting role?) career for himself by pre-releasing ITV embargoed storyline info to somewhere so cheap (in a 20p per day newspaper) as the Daily Star. But then again, maybe GS (as one of Danny's "friends"!) really has "sold his future soul" for "thirty pieces of silver" (like Judas Iscariot for Jesus at Eastertime), so that means maybe GS got about Â£1.50 towards his bus fare home?

Third off, I am not able to find as of right now any evidence of the GS interview shown online in the paper version of the Daily Star today which I have in front of me right now...?

The Daily Star newspaper is _that one_ that seems to promise just about every week/fortnight that the Earth will be ended by an asteroid tomorrow (from some distance greater than that of the Moon!) or by some "new planet" (currently beyond the orbit of Pluto!) or by World War 3 (by some country or another maybe one day, or never!).

Just don't believe everything that gets "published" on the Internet. It might not really be true...?

There has been so much rubbish published this week online about Emmerdale. Duncan Lindsay at Metro.co.uk has done it (ridiculous Zak storylines), this GS rubbish, and more too. It's not even 1 April yet. A joke is one thing but credibility once lost is very hard to regain. This is why I prefer here on soapboards to post stuff from trustable Daniel Kilkelly at Digital Spy.

----------


## Telly Watcher

Angry Emmerdale fans demand justice as actor claims Gordon Livesy âwill get away withâ rape

By Duncan Lindsay for Metro.co.uk Wednesday 30 Mar 2016 4:00 pm

Itâs been one of soapâs most emotive storylines ever, understandably causing huge reactions of anger and horror among fans. 

From the moment that Aaron Livesy broke down and admitted he had been raped by his father as a child, viewers have been passionately demanding justice for the character, imploring Emmerdale to ensure that the story has the right outcome in the end.

So you can understand their worry at the predictions of actor George Sampson, who recently played the part of Ryan, the boy who Robert Sugden paid to make similar, and false, allegations against Gordon.

Tipping the villain for an acquittal at his upcoming trial, he told the Daily Star: âHe wonât ever face justice. I think heâs going to get away with it. Because [Gary Mavers] is a good actor and they want to keep him in the show.â

The words, which initially seemed like a spoiler to fans, have caused an uproar but it is important to point out that Sampson was giving a prediction on the outcome and was not giving away any plot outcomes.

While we are completely sworn to secrecy over the outcome of the trial episodes, there is no reason to suggest that either outcome is more likely than the other at this stage so viewers should maintain an open mind on the various routes that the plot could still take.

Read more at:
http://metro.co.uk/2016/03/30/angry-...-rape-5785049/

----------


## Perdita

> Today there has been an Internet article from the Daily Star which appears to say that George Sampson [Emmerdale's Ryan] has been talking about the outcome of Gordon Livesy's trial?
> 
> First off, the character of Ryan is known by every Emmerdale TV viewer to be an unconvincing and easily-bought liar.
> 
> Second off, it seems to me very unlikely that actor George Sampson (GS) would definitely end any future Emmerdale (or other acting role?) career for himself by pre-releasing ITV embargoed storyline info to somewhere so cheap (in a 20p per day newspaper) as the Daily Star. But then again, maybe GS (as one of Danny's "friends"!) really has "sold his future soul" for "thirty pieces of silver" (like Judas Iscariot for Jesus at Eastertime), so that means maybe GS got about Â£1.50 towards his bus fare home?
> 
> Third off, I am not able to find as of right now any evidence of the GS interview shown online in the paper version of the Daily Star today which I have in front of me right now...?
> 
> The Daily Star newspaper is _that one_ that seems to promise just about every week/fortnight that the Earth will be ended by an asteroid tomorrow (from some distance greater than that of the Moon!) or by some "new planet" (currently beyond the orbit of Pluto!) or by World War 3 (by some country or another maybe one day, or never!).
> ...



You are the one that keeps posting on here articles  from Metro !  :Wal2l:

----------


## Telly Watcher

> You are the one that keeps posting on here articles  from Metro !


Selected good ones though.  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

Britain's Got Talent star George Sampson makes a return appearance on Emmerdale next week, which can only mean trouble for fan favourite Robert Sugden.

The 22-year-old star is reprising his role as troublesome Ryan, the young man who was bribed by Robert to make false abuse allegations against Gordon Livesy earlier this year.

Tense scenes next week will see Liv Flaherty (Isobel Steele) become paranoid over a vicious cyberbully who has started trolling her - so much so that she even accuses Robert of being the sinister culprit.

When Liv later runs into Ryan by chance, she discovers his involvement in Robert's bribing scandal and makes him a sneaky offer of her own. Show bosses are keeping quiet about exactly what it is, but it's sure to be bad news for Robert.

Ryan Hawley, who plays Robert, revealed: "Robert's relationship with Liv is still pretty rocky. She's trying to start a relationship with her older brother, who's been missing from her life for a long time, and Robert's been in the way of that. 

"I think that's the root of the problem, as Robert sees this girl that's come along and she's getting in the way of his relationship with Aaron. Both of them have problems they need to sort out.

"It's baffling when Liv accuses Robert of trolling her. For a 30-year-old man to be going online and getting his kicks out of trolling a young girl - well it's pretty incredible. Robert doesn't particularly like being accused of that or people thinking that he's the perpetrator.

"Aaron later breaks it to Robert that Liv has found out about who Ryan is. They're together in the cafÃ© and he says: 'Liv's found out about you and Ryan and it could be a problem'. Robert is a bit shocked about that and the possibilities of where it could go."

The dramatic time for Robert, Liv and Aaron coincides with the day of Gordon's funeral next week.

When Liv attends the service and struggles to cope, she ends up running out in despair. Much to her surprise, she then receives some surprising support from Robert when he follows her outside and offers some words of comfort. 

The warring pair finally put their differences aside, so Liv secretly tries to get through to Ryan to tell him that their plan is off. But is she already too late?

Hawley continued: "It's about 7 years ago that Robert came back to Emmerdale for Jack Sugden's funeral and he was unable to bring himself to go. He was overwhelmed by what had happened and couldn't face everyone. 

"Seeing Liv in this vulnerable state makes him share with her that he's had similar experiences in his life and they're not so different after all. They bond, which is quite nice for Robert. At this point, it's a relief to see that there's a thawing between them and that Liv is able to to warm to Robert like that as well. 

"By this point, Liv has already made a deal with Ryan to get back at Robert, but after their conversation, she changes her mind and tries to get hold of Ryan. She wants to stop the ball rolling, but it's looks like she going to be too late. The repercussions this could have for Robert could be life changing.

"Robert is fuming when he finds out. Liv has put him in a terrible position and he's now facing a future that he won't be able to handle."

Aaron arrives and hugs Liv
Â©  ITV
With Robert's anger and her cyberbully to worry about, things become so bad for Liv in the aftermath that she suddenly disappears. This leaves Robert to play the hero by desperately looking for her, hoping that he can get her back before Aaron discovers anything is amiss.

Hawley added: "Robert goes to look for Liv and hopes that Aaron won't realise she's missing. He looks around the village and gets information from Noah that she's left the house and packed her bags. He realises she's run away and goes out looking for her. He wants to find her before Aaron realises..."

Digital Spy

----------

